# carving a logo on a desk set



## nvenezia (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a zen CNC machine. I am attempting to carve a logo into an oak desk set i am making. I am new to the CNC world. Can anyone assist me in determining what cam program I should use to convert the logo into Gcode and how then to input the Gcode to Mach3. I would appreciate any suggestions. The logo is in a pdf file
View attachment ColorMAAO_LOGO[1].pdf


----------



## geotek (Mar 4, 2012)

If that's all you've got to work with, I think you may be in trouble. The resolution is way too low, you are going to have to do a lot of redrawing.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Google Image Result for http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/50356_394820834743_7787074_n.jpg

Here is a better image.

I recommend V carve Pro.

Bill


----------



## nvenezia (Jan 10, 2012)

Thamnk you.I will use that image. Maybe you can assist me with another situation. When I attempted to carve another image, the spindle moved very little,never reaching the board to carve. I checked the wiring and that appears to be OK. I followed the WIKI on zen toolworks for the wiring. Could there be something in my configuration of Mach3.Again I am new and trying(in Vain) to learn this. Totally frustrated. Nick


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

In Mach3 there is a calibration setting that will hopefully fix your problem. If you click on the button I highlighted in the Mach3 program, a window will open up that lets you enter a distance you want the router to move based on axis X,Y or Z. select one axis at a time and put in a distance to move (example 4"). The machine axis should move 4". If it doesn't move that far then you enter how far it actually moved into the window. Mach3 will automatically adjust the steps to compensate. 

Bill


----------



## nvenezia (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you. That worked. One more question. How would I reverse the direction of any of the axis. If The spindle is suppose to drop but does not, How do I adjust that. The advice from the forum has been extremely helpful. Hopefully at some time I will be able to help someone else struggling. Nick


----------



## geotek (Mar 4, 2012)

If you go into the Config menu. Select "Ports & Pins" then select the "Motor Outputs" tab, you will see a chart of which pin does what, and how it does it.
In the Z Axis row, click on the check or X that is in the "Dir LowActive" column. This control the direction of movement of the Axis. 
See if that makes things work correctly.
BTW, You can use this same window to control the direction of movement of any axis.


----------



## nvenezia (Jan 10, 2012)

*Air test*

I have been unsuccessful in getting my ztw 12X12 cnc to operate properly. Mostly, I would say is a result of my lack of knowledge in all things cnc. I did discover an entire method of testing the machine and the gcode-callled the air test. I followed with success all the steps until it came to zeroing out the x,y,z axis. It stated tyo look down in the left corner for the x,.y,z. They are not there on the screen. I zeroed them from the top center. Went to the MDI screen, ttyped in the go1 z1 and nothing happened. It was suppose to raise the spindle one inch from the work piece. Can anyone assist me in getting this machine to function. Is there anywhere in the Boston area that I can go to to assist. Thank you in advance for any assistance.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

nvenezia said:


> I have been unsuccessful in getting my ztw 12X12 cnc to operate properly. Mostly, I would say is a result of my lack of knowledge in all things cnc. I did discover an entire method of testing the machine and the gcode-callled the air test. I followed with success all the steps until it came to zeroing out the x,y,z axis. It stated tyo look down in the left corner for the x,.y,z. They are not there on the screen. I zeroed them from the top center. Went to the MDI screen, ttyped in the go1 z1 and nothing happened. It was suppose to raise the spindle one inch from the work piece. Can anyone assist me in getting this machine to function. Is there anywhere in the Boston area that I can go to to assist. Thank you in advance for any assistance.


I believe what they are telling you is that on your router table, the origin point (X,Y,Z zero or 0,0,0) location is on the lower left hand corner of your work piece. If you remember your math you should be familiar with the Cartesian Plane. CNC machines are set up to operate in the first quadrant of the Cartesian plane. Because of this all numbers are positive. 

Now before your eyes glaze over: Here is what I mean.
If you are standing in front of your machine facing it, the origin (0,0,0) is as far to the left as your table goes and close to you with the router bit touching the table.

In your software the computer has no way of knowing where it is so you have to tell it where it is. To do that you Jog (move) the router bit to the lower left corner of your material. Then you reset the DRO (digital read out) for X,Y,Z to zero. 

If this is still unclear I could make a video showing you how it is done. Maybe you have other questions you need answered as well? If so make a numbered list of your questions and I will do my best to answer them for you.








2D Representation of the Cartesian plane.







3D representation of the Cartesian Plane


Bill


----------

